# Current works



## pastaconsumer (Oct 18, 2015)

So here is my current work...


Spoiler: lel my desktop










The original work



Spoiler: Original








What do you guys think? I'll soon be uploading another project I've been working on.

NOTE: I do my art with a mousepad or mouse, so pls don't ask what drawing tablet I use.


----------



## Angely (Jan 20, 2016)

0mg, awesome. o.O


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I (sorta) finished one of my projects! Here it is!


 


Spoiler: og kush


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 15, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Well I (sorta) finished one of my projects! Here it is!
> View attachment 38941
> 
> 
> ...


is that Naomi?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> is that Naomi?


Indeed it is! The original picture was meant for the 3DS release of Blood Covered: Repeated Fear (I think). The work in the first post (still not done) is Ayumi from Corpse Party 2 Dead Patient. I have plans on showing progress on it soon, but I need to do a little fixing with the hair and clothes.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 15, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Indeed it is! The original picture was meant for the 3DS release of Blood Covered: Repeated Fear (I think). The work in the first post (still not done) is Ayumi from Corpse Party 2 Dead Patient. I have plans on showing progress on it soon, but I need to do a little fixing with the hair and clothes.


well you're already better than i'd ever be soo GG (nice job )


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 15, 2016)

These are all so good. 
Edit. Sorry for double post


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 25, 2016)

Well shit. Straight out of nowhere, I started and finished some new stuff! (Ayume from Corpse Party 2 Dead Patient is still a work in progress.)


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks really nice could do with a little polishing though but otherwise I think they're really nice, haven't seen the originals tho.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 23, 2016)

For this dude, Voxel Studios an altered profile picture


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> For this dude, Voxel Studios an altered profile picture


lol, wow!! 

Lenny Magician Approves!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2017)

Quite the "bump", but have a new piece... It's a tiny edit on the Super Mario World logo. I made it for my science fair project, since I was doing MarI/O.





Might revive my Ayumi picture from Corpse Party 2: DEAD PATIENT since I have yet to finish that.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry about it being late and unpolished, but I guess better late than never?
Sorry it looks so bad...


 


Spoiler: Waifu Edition


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 9, 2017)

So the Vinesauce ROM Corrupter worked wonders on my Ayumi picture! I'll try to get the pictures in PNG format up soon.
For now, here's a gif!


----------

